# need to increase my own hGh secretion



## Starchild (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi  people,I need to increase my own hGh secretion at pituitary.
which supplements do u suggest me to try?  I want the most powerful stuf in the market nowdays.  LG Scences Generate,Fountain Of Youth HGH Complete,others?


----------



## Marat (Nov 17, 2010)

The cost disparity between those over-the-counter supplements and actual HGH isn't a coincidence.


----------



## LAM (Nov 17, 2010)

IMO training at maximum effort such as in the 100y sprint is by far the easiest, most cost effective and proven method to increase GH output.


----------



## JMRQ (Nov 17, 2010)

OH YOU NEED TO TAKE 5 GRAMS OF "GABA" BEFORE BED EACH NIGHT !!!

Bodybuilding.com - AST GABA - Growth Hormone Potentiator!* On sale now! (read the description... I got pills from Vitamin Shoppe and I take 7 a night and I notice a big difference...)

*L-Lysine is responsible for the production of HGH, and L-Arginine is responsible for its release...*

And get Vitamin Shoppe's L-Arginine/Ornithine pills, and some L-Lysine...

5 grams of GABA each night !!!

edit: let me clarify, a now-famous study came out that proved a 550% increase in HGH by taking 5g before bed - if you don't believe me google: "gaba 550%" and read...

*http://www.ironmagazine.com/review20.html* GABA REVIEW


----------



## Marat (Nov 17, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> *GABA - Supplement Review* GABA REVIEW



Value:
As it is currently promoted, GABA supplements do not appear to be particularly effective in stimulating growth hormone synthesis/secretion or promoting relaxation.


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

Better growth hormone potentiator =

LHJO > GABA


----------



## Starchild (Nov 18, 2010)

sorry about my lack of knoledge and English slang bros. what does 'LHJO' mean? 
I want to try a Mucuna Puriensis product which contants 40% DOPA in order to control Cortisol (or what better stuff can I use in order to?)and use a stuf as HGH Complete or LG Generate. Generate or HGH Complete? Which is more powerfull in order to hGH stimulation?
Actually I'm on GHRP-6 ,but hGH stack or supplements like GH Stack from Muscle Milk,HGH Complete from Fountain Of Youth,or LG Sciences Generate,or others too ..in Italy they haven't approved them (not even secretagogues ,really)...so here u cannot find/buy them.  do HGH Complete and Generate contain GABA? (I don't remember and confuse about of/if it's GABA or DOPA capabling to improve your own hGH release at pituitary).
  I'm looking for a really powerfull and very effective product,u know  (Hey bro,just think, 'fantastico' is an italian word it's mean 'fantastic' 'amazing' , u know)


----------



## Starchild (Dec 11, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> 5 grams of GABA each night !!!
> 
> edit: let me clarify, a now-famous study came out that proved a 550% increase in HGH by taking 5g before bed - if you don't believe me google: "gaba 550%" and read...
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> 5 grams of YO GABA GABA each night !!!


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>


 

*LOL - that's great. . .*


----------



## ca_iron (Dec 11, 2010)

Squats (20X) have shown to increase HGH naturally.

Other supplements that may help include: GABA, mucuna pruriens (L-Dopa extract) and L-Glycine


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> *LOL - that's great. . .*



Yo Gabba Gabba's Muno -- cuddly monster or sex toy?


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Yo Gabba Gabba's Muno -- cuddly monster or sex toy?


 
hmmm, good question. . .


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 11, 2010)

Gaba really works?


----------



## Starchild (Dec 12, 2010)

and what about insulin as PCT for after massive gh cycles alone ??
it's better than gaba,isn't it?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 12, 2010)

welllll i know hgh used to be carefully removed from some certain region in a humans brain and then administered for injection...so if there by any chance happen to be some illegal immagrants or possibly some negros or maybe even some jews...you could just kill them and eat their brain and see if your natural hgh goes up.

btw, id freeze the brains so they do not spoil..the can spoil in less than 6 hours, so get that shit in the freezer quick.. Also you can try and add them into your spaggetti so they won't taste so bad...but first saute the brains in some olive oil...mmm mmm mmmmmmm

(jk about the negros and jews).....sorta.........................jk


----------



## Starchild (Dec 12, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> welllll i know hgh used to be carefully removed from some certain region in a humans brain and then administered for injection...so if there by any chance happen to be some illegal immagrants or possibly some negros or maybe even some jews...you could just kill them and eat their brain and see if your natural hgh goes up.
> 
> btw, id freeze the brains so they do not spoil..the can spoil in less than 6 hours, so get that shit in the freezer quick.. Also you can try and add them into your spaggetti so they won't taste so bad...but first saute the brains in some olive oil...mmm mmm mmmmmmm
> 
> (jk about the negros and jews).....sorta.........................jk




Ah Ah Ah  very funny! (not really!)  u know hgh used to be carefully removed from some certain region in a humans brain and then administered for injection.  that happened before '80s ..then in '85 they has create synthetic gh


however guess the news!!  i 'm healing from gh deficency. my igf-1 is within normal range thanx to peps.
Currently, i just fight aginst a slight hypothiroidism.   so i wonder if slin (or some supplements able to raise yours own) can be the solution.   Does anyone know if slin affect thyroid,promote thyroid hormons production or so?
What do BB do after esogens t2,t3,t4 administrations?? what PCT??


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 12, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> so if there by any chance happen to be some illegal immagrants or possibly some negros or maybe even some jews...you could just kill them
> 
> (jk about the negros and jews).....sorta.........................jk



Seriously? My wife is a jewish negro. That shits not funny even sorta...joking.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 12, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Seriously? My wife is a jewish negro. That shits not funny even sorta...joking.




HAHAHAH Double Wammy! Bam! That blows dude...a jewish negro! really?  lolololololol 

Hitler would of had a field day with that one!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 12, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> HAHAHAH Double Wammy! Bam! That blows dude...a jewish negro! really?  lolololololol
> 
> Hitler would of had a field day with that one!





stfuandliftbtch said:


> Hi, you have received -13139 reputation points from stfuandliftbtch.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



What a racist SOB. This jackass should be banned!@


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 12, 2010)

Are you telling on him? Remember little boy, nobody likes a tattletale


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 12, 2010)

CaptainInsano said:


> Are you telling on him? Remember little boy, nobody likes a tattletale



Wow this place is starting to turn into anabolic minds and body building .com. Look at all these stupid fucks!


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 12, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Wow this place is starting to turn into anabolic minds and body building .com. Look at all these stupid fucks!


 
You talk all kinds of shit and then when someone says something you don't like, then you try to tell on them.  What a pussy.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Im sorry if I get offended by racist slurs. Racism is not cool anymore!


----------



## Silver Back (Dec 13, 2010)

GHRP-6 and Mod GRF 1-29 at 100mcg each three times per day. This will work if you're willing to pin. 

Otc GH boosters are all garbage. Don't waste your time and money.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 13, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Im sorry if I get offended by racist slurs. Racism is not cool anymore!


 
Boo fucking hoo. You gonna cry now, punk? Or just run and tell? You insult me for wanting to know if you tried or known anyone else who's tried the supps you claimed didn't work. So it's ok for you to hand out random insults but cry like a little bitch when someone does it to you. Man the fuck up, don't dish it out if you can't take it bitch.


----------



## Starchild (Dec 14, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> welllll i know hgh used to be carefully removed from some certain region in a humans brain and then administered for injection...so if there by any chance happen to be some illegal immagrants or possibly some negros or maybe even some jews...you could just kill them and eat their brain and see if your natural hgh goes up.
> 
> btw, id freeze the brains so they do not spoil..the can spoil in less than 6 hours, so get that shit in the freezer quick.. Also you can try and add them into your spaggetti so they won't taste so bad...but first saute the brains in some olive oil...mmm mmm mmmmmmm
> 
> (jk about the negros and jews).....sorta.........................jk



hey man! thanx u for the -14,000 points u gave me into a PM!  Not really!!!   your luck is only because i'm not practice to use a computer..otherwise u'ld give u -20,000.000.000.000!!!!!


----------



## Starchild (Dec 14, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> cavtrooper96 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry if I get offended by racist slurs. Racism is not cool anymore!
> ...


----------



## Starchild (Dec 14, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> GHRP-6 and Mod GRF 1-29 at 100mcg each three times per day. This will work if you're willing to pin.
> 
> Otc GH boosters are all garbage. Don't waste your time and money.




thanx my friend for help! Actually i'm on them yet. but my problems ,aches ,don't seems to go away.
It's a matter of subclinical hypothyroidism too,i asume.
3 years ago i run cytomel cycles taking no stuff as PCT. (and i not took again,because i don't know about what PCT or stuff should i take).
and this: 2-3 years ago I took gh cycles too without a PCT.
Now i feel my thyroid have issues. (and gh release issues too). However i run ghrp6+(1-29)mod. 2 -3 /d . yes i feel better ,but i think to have thyroid issue too. maybe i should add T3 ,'cause i've read gh destroy your T3.     The point is this: I like to continue to use peps....but they are so cathabolic if u use them alone.
people told me I've got those problem because i waited three years before to start to use peps.  and they told me also about i needed to use gh or peps w/ an insulin releaser (or slin too).   what do u think about?
I get the feeling they're right...in fact insuli is used for the stimulus of gh
at hospital and diabetology and endocrinology.
...and i assume it doesn't affect my T3 ,while gh and peps do,besides they are so cathabolic alone.
Do u think insulin (oe a slin releaser as glipizide) can be the solution?
(I assume have been the only one jinxed in the whole world to have used gh alone).


----------



## Realtalk (Dec 16, 2010)

Take advantage of your post workout GH high & avoid any carbs for 30-45min's


----------



## Starchild (Dec 16, 2010)

Realtalk said:


> Take advantage of your post workout GH high & avoid any carbs for 30-45min's



why people who run hGH administration needs isulin use too?
What could it happens to use hgh alone??  a negative feedback,a shutdown at the hgh realese of yours own??


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 17, 2010)

Starchild said:


> why people who run hGH administration needs isulin use too?
> What could it happens to use hgh alone??  a negative feedback,a shutdown at the hgh realese of yours own??



When your body releases HGH, it causes IGF-1 to go up. Once your IGF-1 goes up, it tells your body to stop releasing HGH for a certain time.

If you are injecting GH, you don't need to worry about that feedback loop shutting down temporarily.


----------



## Starchild (Dec 18, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> When your body releases HGH, it causes IGF-1 to go up. Once your IGF-1 goes up, it tells your body to stop releasing HGH for a certain time.
> 
> If you are injecting GH, you don't need to worry about that feedback loop shutting down temporarily.




no-one runs hGH cycles alone. Them all use slin too. i got a shutdown in 6 months after hGH cycles alone.
Now i'm forced to get to be submitted for a insulin tolerance test in order to stimulate my hGh .because GHRPs+GHRHs have NOT been able to restore


----------

